# 2013 Elite Energy 32 & Vortex Viper HS-T 4-16 by 44



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

2013 elite energy 32 bow just the bare bow is I for sale, with a tree limb 5 arrow quiver.
New strings were put on last spring.
$500


Hardly used Vortex VIPER HS-T 4-16 by 44 Rifle scope for sale, With VIper RINGS I believe mid-heighth.

$475


----------

